#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  > آموزشی: فایل pdf آموزش نرم افزار کنفرانس و کلاس آنلاین adobe connect

## nekooee

سلام
دوستان این نرم افزار یکی از پیشرفته ترین نرم افزارها در زمینه برگذاری کلاس آنلاین و کنفرانس و سمینار می باشد. نسخه کرک شده ای از این نرم افزار موجود نیست و لایسنس واقعی نرم افزار چیزی در حدود 25 میلیون تومان هست و متأسفانه ایران هم تحریم!

به هر حال بعضی از شرکت ها به شکل های مختلف تحریم رو دور زدند و نرم افزار را در سرورهای داخل ایران نصب و راه اندازی کردند. می توان از آنها به صورت ساعتی یا اعتباری کلاس خریداری کرد. سمت کاربر نیاز به نصب کلاینت خاصی نیست و فقط از همان مرورگر و پلاگ این فلش پلیر استفاده میشه. البته چند پلاگ این دیگر هم هست که اگر نصب بشه بهتر کار میکنه.

در اینجا فایل pdf آموزشی سمت کاربر جهت استفاده بهتر از کلاس قرار میدم برای دوستانی که نیاز دارند.

موفق باشید




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*ajan*,*ali8889*,*aliazadi1234*,*cybernova*,*farhadi-1*,*hamed-hossan*,*hamid110110*,*Jafaryavar*,*Milad Tavana*,*rondo*,*saeed40*,*sam21*,*احمد_احمد*,*بهار من*,*عطاالله*,*غفور*,*ورداده*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## ajan

> سلام
> دوستان این نرم افزار یکی از پیشرفته ترین نرم افزارها در زمینه برگذاری کلاس آنلاین و کنفرانس و سمینار می باشد. نسخه کرک شده ای از این نرم افزار موجود نیست و لایسنس واقعی نرم افزار چیزی در حدود 25 میلیون تومان هست و متأسفانه ایران هم تحریم!
> 
> به هر حال بعضی از شرکت ها به شکل های مختلف تحریم رو دور زدند و نرم افزار را در سرورهای داخل ایران نصب و راه اندازی کردند. می توان از آنها به صورت ساعتی یا اعتباری کلاس خریداری کرد. سمت کاربر نیاز به نصب کلاینت خاصی نیست و فقط از همان مرورگر و پلاگ این فلش پلیر استفاده میشه. البته چند پلاگ این دیگر هم هست که اگر نصب بشه بهتر کار میکنه.
> 
> در اینجا فایل pdf آموزشی سمت کاربر جهت استفاده بهتر از کلاس قرار میدم برای دوستانی که نیاز دارند.
> 
> موفق باشید
> 
> hidden content may not be quoted


سلام به درود مهندس 
مهندس ببخش این حرفهای که می زنی هزینه زیادی دارن ولی اسگایپ که رایگان هست و این همه امکانات داری چرا چیزی نمی گین

----------

